# Intestinal Prolapse



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 5, 2011)

My very small Jordanian (about a year old) has an intestinal prolapse. I've read about covering it with sugar and plastic wrap until the morning when he can get to a vet. Any advice for me? Is there anything that might make it go back in?


----------



## Laura (Jun 5, 2011)

soak in warm sugar water and see if that helps. but not sure if it should be allowed to drink the water.. just try the hind end.. 
keep moist...


----------



## Kristina (Jun 5, 2011)

The sugar may reduce the swelling enough for it to go back in. Sprinkle the sugar directly on the prolapse.

If it does not retract, make sure to keep it hydrated. You can keep the tortoise in a shallow amount of water or apply some antibacterial ointment to keep the tissue from drying out.


----------



## exoticsdr (Jun 5, 2011)

As Kristina said...put the sugar directly on the prolapsed tissue, it should draw some of the fluid out of the exposed tissues relatively quickly, lube it with KY or antibiotic ointment and don't be afraid to try to gently work it back into place. The longer it remains outside the rectum, the less chance that it will remain in place. Are you sure it's intestinal or is it a penile prolapse?


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 5, 2011)

I am so sorry, poor tortie. Good luck I hope the little ones makes it.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 5, 2011)

This is one thread I will never forget, but may help give you some ideas until morning. Please keep us posted. Sorry to hear!

Emergency! Something came out from female endRE: Emergency! Something came out from female end 


Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/search...1925bdc63a4d&sortby=&order=desc#ixzz1OSaZSUrx


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's intestinal - a big pink balloon like thing. The sugar didn't help it any so far. I covered it with bacterial cream and plastic wrap until morning when I can get to the vet.


----------



## Candy (Jun 5, 2011)

Kimber I'm sorry to hear about your tortoise. Please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## zesty_17 (Jun 5, 2011)

another good thing to use if you do not have sugar is honey, we use both honey and a mixture of sugar & lube interchangeably. I have used it many times for cloacal prolapses, it is very important not to let the prolapse dry out or scrape it causing painful abrasions & possible infection sites. good luck.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 5, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> This is one thread I will never forget, but may help give you some ideas until morning. Please keep us posted. Sorry to hear!
> 
> Emergency! Something came out from female endRE: Emergency! Something came out from female end
> 
> ...



This thread didn't sound good - can they survive this?


----------



## zesty_17 (Jun 5, 2011)

zesty_17 said:


> another good thing to use if you do not have sugar is honey, we use both honey and a mixture of sugar & lube interchangeably. I have used it many times for cloacal prolapses, it is very important not to let the prolapse dry out or scrape it causing painful abrasions & possible infection sites. good luck.



oh, i forgot to mention that sometimes the prolapsing can be chronic-stemming from hormonal/seasonal changes. One of my girls goes through this every year and has the ability to pull in/push it out. Due to the seasonal nature of ours, we believe it is reproductive related, and with the build up of scar tissue, we monitor her closely. The honey seems to help the best, but sugar has been used with success also. Honey also helps stimulate healing should abrasions occur. more info about honey below; 
http://www.worldwidewounds.com/2001/november/Molan/honey-as-topical-agent.html
View attachment 8866


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 5, 2011)

That thread was a serious, life-threatening case, but I felt the people who chimed in gave good information about how to take care of a prolapse until you can get to a vet.


----------



## Neal (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't know what I can add to what has already been said. Awhile back I had this happen to two tortoises right after I purchased them. I soaked them in sugar water, and kept them in an incubator for about 2 days. The prolapse mostly worked its way back in by itself, but I pushed it back in the rest of the way with a Q-tip. 

I am not a vet and am not making a recommendation...just sharing my experience. It's been nearly 4 months since then and they are both thriving and have not had any further problems.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 5, 2011)

Just curious Neal how old they were and do you know their sex? Was it too an intestinal prolapse?


----------



## Neal (Jun 6, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> Just curious Neal how old they were and do you know their sex? Was it too an intestinal prolapse?



They were approx. 4 to 6 months old at the time (back in Feb.) They were incubated outside naturally so sex is undeterminable. I'm pretty positive it was intestinal prolapse, it was red and kind of looked like a little balloon. Could have been a penile prolapse, but everything I came accross suggested intestinal prolapse.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 6, 2011)

Kimber~ Did you get to the vet today. How are things going?

Neal~Thanks for the info, just curious myself and continuing to learn about prolapses through others.


----------



## Shelly (Jun 6, 2011)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's intestinal - a big pink balloon like thing.



You sure it's not a penis?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, the vet got it back in this morning. She said he's too little for a suture, so I just have to hope it doesn't come back out. He's on metamusil for a while now too.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to hear you were able to get him to the vet. I bet you feel a lot better this evening than last night. Well I bet he feels better too. I have been thinking of you and your tort today. Did he say it was an intestinal prolapse? If it does come back out, did he give you instructions on what to do yourself? I'm guessing with the metamusil it will soften what was hard and making him push.


----------



## Laura (Jun 6, 2011)

canned pumpkin is good fiber too.


----------



## October (Jun 6, 2011)

Relieved to hear everything went well with the vet. Poor tort. Hope everything gets back to normal quickly.


----------

